# Top 5 favourite films?



## jamescornford (Jan 28, 2009)

tough question i know.....

for me

there will be blood
the exorcist
raging bull
last temptation of christ

and maybe the wrestler...but id have to see it again to really have an opinion


----------



## halsinden (Jan 28, 2009)

- la reine margot
- cyrano de bergerac
- kingdom of heaven
- decadence
- the mystery of edwin drood ('93 version)

H


----------



## Karl Hungus (Jan 28, 2009)

I couldn't narrow it down to just 5, there's just far too many great films out there... it's not possible.

So, here's some that I love, not gonna say favourite, and they're not in any particular order.

Oldboy
Once Upon A Time In America
The Seven Samurai
The Terminator
Alien
The Thing
Blue Velvet
The Big Lebowski
The Lives of Others
The Good, The Bad and The Ugly
Goodfellas
Hana-bi
Pan's Labyrinth
Audition
12 Angry Men
A Tale of Two Sisters
Kiss Kiss, Bang Bang
Barton Fink
Dawn of the Dead
Spirited Away
Princess Mononoke
Empire of the Sun
Die Hard
Throne of Blood
Ed Wood
The Straight Story
Taxi Driver
Se7en
The Prestige
Suspiria
Eastern Promises
Miller's Crossing
Once Upon A Time In The West
The Shining
Full Metal Jacket


...and about a thousand more film other than that!


----------



## jamescornford (Jan 28, 2009)

you list is pretty badass karl.....princess mononoke is well up there for me! as is TGTBATU

suspiria- i love the music for that film some seriosly opeth chords going on!


----------



## stuh84 (Jan 28, 2009)

My tastes are pretty simple

1) Ghostbusters 1 & 2 (love these films and have done since I was young)
3) Monty Python's Meaning Of Life
4) Monty Python and the Holy Grail
5) Monty Python's Life Of Brian

I love all sorts like Casshern, Nightwatch, Big Lebowski, Clash Of The Titans, Orgazmo, the Alien films, but them 5 just top everything, as I'm big into laughing my arse off when watching films.

However, I'm not against films with great plots and scripts that are amazing either


----------



## aeronaut (Jan 28, 2009)

tough to narrow em down but...

-american x
-fear and loathing in las vegas
-full metal jacket
-old school
-house of a 1000 corpses


----------



## playstopause (Jan 28, 2009)

Only five? 

I'll say anything by Lynch, Truffaut, Welles, Burton, Kieslowsky, Aronofsky, Kubrick, Fellini.


----------



## Sebastian (Jan 28, 2009)

Only 5 
Recently

Oceans Twelve
The Bourne Identity
The Biurne Supremacy
Bowfinger
Forrest Gump



playstopause said:


> Kieslowsky


----------



## playstopause (Jan 29, 2009)

Sebastian said:


>



I absolutely LOVE Kieslowski!


----------



## Benzesp (Jan 29, 2009)

Dune
Apocalypse Now
Blade Runner
Eyes Wide Shut
The good, the bad, and the ugly.


----------



## Groff (Jan 29, 2009)

Spaceballs
Top Secret!
Kentucky Fried Movie
Dune (both versions, old and new)
Fluke (ok, maybe a lame choice, but I love that movie)


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 29, 2009)

The Dark Knight
Donnie Darko
Any zombie film (esp. George A. Romero)
Dog Soldiers
The Breakfast Club


----------



## Daemoniac (Jan 29, 2009)

halsinden said:


> - la reine margot
> - cyrano de bergerac
> - kingdom of heaven







Benzesp said:


> Dune
> Blade Runner






Benzesp said:


> The good, the bad, and the ugly.





- Silent Hill
- The Brotherhood Of The Wolf
- Hannibal Rising
- V For Vendetta
- The Matrix


----------



## Apex1rg7x (Jan 29, 2009)

Wow dude only 5? Thats a tough one but heres mine off the top of my head.

-The Dark Knight
-The Bourne series (i love them all equally)
-American History X
-The Departed
-Blood Diamond


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 29, 2009)

Im probably forgetting alot but w/e 

The Shawshank Redemption
The Green Mile
The whole hannibal series (Anthony Hopkins FTW!)


----------



## lefty robb (Jan 30, 2009)

Nothing has been or will ever be more epic than the LOTR Trilogy. 

after that then

The Abyss
Alien/s
2001
Shawshank
Matrix
Blade Runner


----------



## troyguitar (Jan 30, 2009)

halsinden said:


> - la reine margot
> 
> H



That thing is brutal. I saw it last semester in one of my French classes and was amazed that the prof showed the whole thing without any sort of warning.

I prefer "movies" to "films"...

Braveheart
Bill & Ted's Excellent Adventure 
Wayne's World
Top Gun
Spinal Tap


----------



## WhiteShadow (Jan 30, 2009)

In no particular order.


1.Heat
2.The Big Lebowski
3.Goodfellas
4.Silence Of The Lambs
5.Platoon
6.Taxi Driver
7.Fear And Loathing In Las Vegas
8.Gothic (The most fucked up, random-ass movie i've ever seen in my life, its a full blown acid trip of a movie)
9.The Assasination Of Richard Nixon (The plot kinda reminds me of Taxi Driver, a disgruntled citizen that thinks a political leader is the cause of all the worlds problems, then goes nuts and tries to kill said political leader. Sean Penn is great in this movie.)

Fuck off, who cares if its more than 5.


----------



## jamescornford (Jan 31, 2009)

how could i have forgot the shawshank redemption! and the green mile....

looking back at my list its completely differant now....sin city is well worth an inclusion!


----------



## PeteyG (Jan 31, 2009)

The Usual Suspects
Shawshank Redemption
The Godfather
The Dark Knight (only film I've enjoyed thoroughly in the cinema in the past 5 years atleast)
Star Wars episode IV

I'm also gonna say Baraka because as much as it's a film, it's really more of a photographical thing than a film.


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Jan 31, 2009)

Shaun of the Dead
The Blues Brothers
Eurotrip
Cool Runnings
?


----------



## Anthony (Jan 31, 2009)

Terminator 2
Terminator 2
Terminator 2
Terminator 2
Terminator 2


----------



## Randy (Jan 31, 2009)

vampiregenocide said:


> Dog Soldiers





Demoniac said:


> The Brotherhood Of The Wolf



Woah. Pleasantly surprised to see those two movies show up.


----------



## Daemoniac (Feb 1, 2009)

^ Yeah i _loved_ Brotherhood of the wolf. I speak french reasonably as well, so i can watch it in French as well which is nice. Some of the most incredible costumes ever... Christophe Gans is a fucking genius, i swear to god...


----------



## liquidcow (Feb 2, 2009)

At the moment, and based on a quick perusal of my DVD collection:

Spirited Away (and almost any Ghibli movie)
There Will Be Blood
No Country For Old Men
Pan's Labyrinth
Mulholland Drive (and almost any Lynch movie)


----------



## Daemoniac (Feb 3, 2009)

liquidcow said:


> Pan's Labyrinth



!! 

I loved pans labrynth... also Hellboy 2... incredible character design and costuming, just incredible.


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Feb 3, 2009)

Karl Hungus said:


> I couldn't narrow it down to just 5, there's just far too many great films out there... it's not possible.
> 
> So, here's some that I love, not gonna say favourite, and they're not in any particular order.
> 
> ...



hana-bi is a fantastic movie 

my top 5: (as it stands, the top two never change, but the others often do)
dead man
cool hand luke
snatch
battle royal
donnie darko


----------



## Daemoniac (Feb 3, 2009)

God damnit, there are so many movies im forgetting  Thats what happens when you have a shithouse selection of DVD's to watch 

Snatch, Lock Stock & two Smoking Barrels, Rocknrolla are all fuck-awesome movies


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Feb 3, 2009)

^ i didnt like rocknrolla tbh.
lsatsb is great though. theres a heap more movies i love, but not in my top 5 atm


----------



## Daemoniac (Feb 3, 2009)

I thought it was good  Different to his others, and not quite as 'tongue in cheek', but still awesome, and still funny  Felt much more modern too, so its definitely a very different kind of movie.


----------



## troyguitar (Feb 3, 2009)

Thin_Ice_77 said:


> The Blues Brothers
> 
> Cool Runnings





Sanka, you dead?

Ya, mon.


----------



## RenegadeDave (Feb 4, 2009)

1. Interview with the Vampire
2. Matrix
3. Fight Club
4. Blackhawk Down
5. This is Spinal Tap


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx (Feb 4, 2009)

I can't do just 5 so here is a list of 10. Also I  foreign language films so my list if full of them.

1.Vita e Bella
2.Pan's Labyrinth
3.The Departed
4.The Dark Knight
5.Silence of the Lambs
6. 8 1/2
7. Amelie
8. Cinema Paridiso
9. The Nightmare Before Christmas
10. Finding Neverland


----------



## arktan (Feb 4, 2009)

Tears of the sun
Sweet november (yes, )
The ninth company
Platoon
Spaceballs


----------



## Munky7Head (Feb 6, 2009)

Mine are:

1. Forrest Gump
2. Step Brothers
3. Cool Runnings
4. Big Daddy
5. Joe Dirt


----------



## st2012 (Feb 6, 2009)

It's hard to pick 5 but I'll try. In no particular order

Star Wars: A new Hope
Gangs of new York
LotR: The Two Towers
American History X
There Will Be Blood


----------



## Nick1 (Feb 9, 2009)

Tough one lets see......


Comedy 

Little Miss Sunshine
Step Brothers 
Air Heads
Detroit Rock City 
40 Year Old Virgin 
Waynes World
Animal House

Action 

Predator 1 and 2 
Kill Bill 1 and 2 
Dark Knight 
Batman Begins 
V for Vendetta
Terminator 2 


Horror 

Freddy vs Jason 
Jason X 
Hostle 
Saw I, II, III, IIII, 


Everything else (drama, TV, Concerts and whatnot)

Rock Star 
That 70s Show 
That 1 Guy live 
Stranger Than Fiction
Ozzy Live & Loud 
Dream Theater SFAMP2LINY


----------



## ReSiDeNt JoKeR (Apr 1, 2009)

*1. The Matrix
2. Blade Runner: Final Cut
3. Alien
4. The Dark Knight
5. The Godfather*

Those MATRIX sequels have soured the original in the minds and hearts of some, but for me, it's one of the most groundbreaking and spectacular sci-fi movies of all time. With deep routed philosophical points being made on religion, humanity, love and morality. Every frame of it is beautiful and even Keanu Reeves seems perfect for the role of Neo. BLADE RUNNER: FINAL CUT is quite simply stunning as a visual showcase and another questioning of morality and mankind slice of sci fi beauty. Ridley Scott on top form delivering a detective noir film set in a harsh rundown vision of the future that was unseen before this sublime effort. Though he had infact shown glimpses of a harsh mechanical, gritty future in his previous film ALIEN which was almost equally as excellent and manages to still stand head and shoulders above just about anything the genre has thrown out since. THE DARK KNIGHT... a recent addition I will grant you, but I was quite simply in love with everything about the movie the moment I had seen it for the first time. Media hype and bias aside, I think it really is THAT damn good. Christopher Nolan is a true film maker and a visionary at that, Heath Ledger really did nail The Joker for a new generation and the entire cast and crew on that film seemed to raise their game drastically to create a stellar Crime Thriller that just happened to star Batman and The Joker. THE GODFATHER ?... do I really need to explain why this is on my top 5 ?. Nah, didn't think so.

Take note from this, this is what happens when I see threads asking what movies I like ...


----------



## SirMyghin (Jan 5, 2011)

My top 5 in no order

Shawshank Redemption
Pulp Fiction
Ip Man (2008, Chinese flick)
The Dark Knight
The Green Mile



Mentions I was impressed by
1.Vita e Bella
2. Brotherhood of the wolf

2 very good films there, another interesting film was 'The boy in the striped pajamas'.


----------



## Meatbucket (Jan 5, 2011)

liquidcow said:


> Spirited Away (and almost any Ghibli movie)


This. 

LotR Trilogy.
Star Wars Trilogy. (If any of you even think of asking about the prequels, I will see fit to punch you in the testicles across the internet.)
Matrix Trilogy.
Alien series.

There, rather than 5 movies, do trilogies/series/videographies from studios count? I limited it to five!


----------



## RaceCar (Jan 5, 2011)

1. Jurassic Park
2. Terminator 2
3. King Kong (1977)
4. Rainman
5. The Shining


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Jan 5, 2011)

1. Die Hard
2. Inception
3. Demolition Man
4. The Dark Knight
5. Wall-E (fuck yeah Wall-E!!!)


----------



## JamesM (Jan 5, 2011)

1. House on Haunted Hill (Vincent Price)
2. Pan's Labyrinth
3. Pulp Fiction
4. LotR Trilogy (Counts. )
5. Godfather pt. 1

Only if I HAD to pick just 5.


----------



## shredzilla509 (Jan 5, 2011)

Kung Fu Panda
Cannibal Holocaust
Gacy
Dahmer
Bundy


----------



## gunshow86de (Jan 5, 2011)

1. O' Brother, Where Art Thou?
2. Blazing Saddles
3. Spinal Tap
4. Snatch
5. The Big Lebowski

As you can tell, I love comedies. Especially Cohen brothers and Mel Brooks ones.


----------



## iddqd (Jan 5, 2011)

1. Aliens
2. Starship Troopers
3. Sin City
4. Reservoir Dogs
5. Matrix

Man, i hope Ridley Scott is gonna film a worthy prequel of Alien!


----------



## Tree (Jan 5, 2011)

1) Snatch (Most Guy Ritchie films)
2) Fantastic Mr. Fox
3) The Royal Tenenbaums
4) Princess Mononoke
5) Evil Dead 2


----------



## Jarmake (Jan 6, 2011)

No particular order with these:

1) Snatch
2) Terminator 2
3) No Country for Old Men
4) Kick Ass
5) Monty Python's The Holy Grail
6) Léon


----------



## Blake1970 (Jan 6, 2011)

1.) Goodfellas
2.) The Outsiders
3.) American Graffiti
4.) Blade Runner
5.) Seven


----------



## ThePinealGland (Jan 7, 2011)

The Fountain
Fight Club
Pulp Fiction
Memento
City of God
Sin City
Requiem for a Dream
Pans Labyrinth

more than 5. oh well.


----------



## Kairos (Jan 7, 2011)

1. Dead Man
2. Dr. Strangelove or: how I learned to Stop Worrying and Love the Bomb
3. Jeremiah Johnson
4. Once
5. District 9

In the order they came to mind.


----------



## Virtual Scott (Jan 7, 2011)

Yes, always tough and always changing, but fun nonetheless!

1. Lord of the Rings (all of 'em)
2. The Matrix
3. The Big Lewboski
4. Dances With Wolves
5. Heat


----------



## ry_z (Jan 8, 2011)

playstopause said:


> I absolutely LOVE Kieslowski!




Krzysztof Kie&#347;lowski is one of my favorite directors.

Picking just five films is an exercise in futility for me, but here's what comes first to mind:

Amélie
Blade Runner
Dr. Strangelove or: How I learned to Stop Worrying and Love the Bomb
Pan's Labyrinth
Ran


----------



## Hallic (Jan 13, 2011)

Shaun of the dead
The living wake
LOTR 3 parts = one big movie ;p
The hitchhikers guide to the galaxy


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jan 13, 2011)

ThePinealGland said:


> The Fountain
> Fight Club
> Pulp Fiction
> Memento
> ...



Great list 

Mine, in no particular order apart from to look neat:

Inception
Vanilla Sky
Kill Bill Pt 2
The Fountain
No Country For Old Men


----------



## groph (Jan 13, 2011)

Oh dear. I think I'm just going to list movies that I really really like and possibly bold the ones that get honorable mention for my top 5.

Black Hawk Down
*Saving Private Ryan*
We Were Soldiers
Battle of Britain
(I fucking love war movies)
Children of Men (some of the best done urban combat ever, also a great movie)
*War of the Worlds* (2005) Anyone who says Tom Cruise sucks in this movie can blow me from start to finish.

Predator
Predator 2
Alien series
I Stand Alone - watch this and try not to kill yourself
Happiness - If you laugh at this, you're twisted. You'll laugh.
Memento
*Mars Attacks!*
*Starship Troopers*
Snatch (all of the Guy Ritchie crime movies are fucking entertaining)
The Hangover
Pineapple Express
*Freddy Got Fingered* - _You just have to "get" Tom Green._
Waking Life
LOTR: Return of the King - the trilogy gets progressively better IMO
The Day After Tomorrow - I don't know why
The Iron Giant


----------



## Daemoniac (Jan 14, 2011)

I have to add *Secondhand Lions* to mine if I haven't already. Watching it again now, and I think I can say with some certainty that its among my favorite movies... its just so... _nice._


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jan 14, 2011)

groph said:


> Black Hawk Down
> *Saving Private Ryan*
> Children of Men (some of the best done urban combat ever, also a great movie)
> *War of the Worlds* (2005) Anyone who says Tom Cruise sucks in this movie can blow me from start to finish.
> ...



Black Hawk Down = best modern war film, Saving Private Ryan = best WWII film, Children of Men = best film set in the future, War of the Worlds = best alien invasion film, Snatch = best London crime boss film, LOTR: RotK = best film about orcs n shit, The Day After Tomorrow = best Roland Emmerich film... and only coz the CGI is awesome


----------



## petereanima (Jan 14, 2011)

1. classic Star Wars Trilogy
1. LOTR trilogy
3. Dune
4. Predator
5. Terminator 2

I could mentioned probably 100 more, many of them have been mentioned in this thread also, but these i think will always stand above the rest for me.


----------



## iddqd (Jan 15, 2011)

How could i forget "Borat"... This really should have been on my list!


----------



## ddtonfire (Jan 18, 2011)

1. The Silence of the Lambs
2. Black Hawk Down
3. Apollo 13
4. Inception


----------



## jymellis (Jan 18, 2011)

alien/aliens
star wars 4-6
predator 1 and 2
lost highway
true romance
immortal beloved
phallus in wonderland
FREAKS


----------



## Encephalon5 (Jan 18, 2011)

Fight Group is my favorite film of all time.


----------



## Xaios (Jan 18, 2011)

Boy, this is hard. Narrowing it down to 5 movies is really difficult.

But, if I gotta...

(in no particular order)

- Ratatouille (Pure Pixar magic. Peter O'Toole's monologue about criticism at the end of the movie is genius.)

- Star Trek VI: The Undiscovered Country (I love pretty much all the Star Trek movies, even The Final Frontier , but this one just comes out on top for me. This one probably has the best acting.)

- Children of Men (The single shot camera chases in this movie are just amazing. Also, unlike almost all movies ever made, the religious subtext, while plentiful, doesn't feel forced, and is woven naturally into the plot and 'feel' of the movie.)

- Hot Fuzz (The greatest parodies are the ones that don't just excel at parodying the genre that they are attached to, but that are also good examples of that genre played straight. This one nails the feel of every good buddy cop movie while simultaneously mocking it, albeit lovingly.)

- Zombieland (This movie is also a great parody, by the standards I laid out above. It's also exceptionally hilarious. The casting is absolutely perfect, especially Woody Harrelson as the bad-ass gun nut and Jesse Eisenberg as the neurotic nerd. And the whole "videogame achievement" schtick adds an extra layer of awesomeness.)


----------



## ittoa666 (Jan 18, 2011)

1. Star Wars (originals)
2. Reservoir Dogs
3. Tommy Boy
4. Evil Dead 2
5. Spaceballs

Runner-up-Shaun of the Dead


----------



## Cabinet (Jan 19, 2011)

1. Children of Men
2. A Tale of two Sisters
3. District 9
4. How to train your Dragon
5. No Country for old Men


----------



## Kavnar (Jan 21, 2011)

Requiem for a dream

Brazil

Mulholland drive

Pulp Fiction

Martyrs 

If you've never seen any of these films definitely watch them!

EDIT:

Wish i had room for Sunshine.


----------



## kung_fu (Jan 21, 2011)

Kavnar said:


> Brazil



Great movie, I actually just saw this for the first time about a week ago. Other Gilliam favs of mine: 12 monkeys, time bandits


----------



## Kavnar (Jan 21, 2011)

kung_fu said:


> Great movie, I actually just saw this for the first time about a week ago. Other Gilliam favs of mine: 12 monkeys, time bandits



Brilliant!
Yeah, love Gilliam and was so tempted to put 12 monkeys in there!


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jan 21, 2011)

Kavnar said:


> Martyrs
> 
> Wish i had room for Sunshine.



Martyrs was ok I thought, definitely more interesting than most horror films. Sunshine starts off great, but loses it's way towards the end.

The concepts behind both are really good, I just would've liked to have seen better execution, so as to do their concepts justice.


----------



## Kavnar (Jan 22, 2011)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Martyrs was ok I thought, definitely more interesting than most horror films. Sunshine starts off great, but loses it's way towards the end.
> 
> The concepts behind both are really good, I just would've liked to have seen better execution, so as to do their concepts justice.



I'd have to agree on sunshine. To me it seemed like the writing was a bit disorientated. Especially in the last half hour of the film. It took a lot away from the brilliant atmosphere it had already created. Although, for some reason I thoroughly enjoyed it.

And Martyrs, I thought, was great. Didn't dislike anything about it. Saying that, I can definitely see where you're coming from it could be better.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jan 22, 2011)

Kavnar said:


> I'd have to agree on sunshine. To me it seemed like the writing was a bit disorientated. Especially in the last half hour of the film. It took a lot away from the brilliant atmosphere it had already created. Although, for some reason I thoroughly enjoyed it.
> 
> And Martyrs, I thought, was great. Didn't dislike anything about it. Saying that, I can definitely see where you're coming from it could be better.



Definitely, I'd say it loses it's footing roundabout where the horror aspect pushes it's way in. I, as you do, thoroughly enjoy the beginning and the end though 

Martyrs took a long time to get to the point, the gratuitous violence was to be expected from a horror film, I just felt like it asked a lot of you until the finale.


----------



## Kavnar (Jan 22, 2011)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Martyrs took a long time to get to the point, the gratuitous violence was to be expected from a horror film, I just felt like it asked a lot of you until the finale.



I wouldn't entirely disagree with you on that one, I found it hard to sit through. It wasn't the most well written film I've ever seen but the overall concept of what was going on kept me interested until the end. I REALLY wanted to know what the fuck was going on.


----------



## EvolDerek (Jan 24, 2011)

for me its (no particular order)

Troll 2
Hellraiser 2
Conan the Barbarian
Man with no name trilogy 
Godfather part 1


----------



## MrGignac (Jan 24, 2011)

agree with everyones list, im a movie nut so here are some unmentioned so far.

Blueberry/Renegade(US)
Naked Lunch
into the wild (fuck eddie vedder tho)
The Red Violin
Idiocracy
The Holy Mountain/El Topo
a clockwork Orange


----------

